# Dell 4550 No sound after installing service pack 2!



## bomerman (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear all i have problem installing back my sound and PCI input device after i upgrade to XP pro and update service pack 2 after I installed the Dell Resource CD, it has a "Analog Devices 198x Integrated Audio Driver"... when i extract it and install it, it says "driver not found, restart and install again"...
Pls Help thanks a million


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this driver. http://support.dell.com/support/dow...tegory=3&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=2430&devlib=3


----------

